# Guess what !!!



## walker

I know a certain moderator that's going to get a sxs. But I ain't saying no names. Stay tuned ladies and knuckle heads.


----------



## bruteforce8989

Filthy is getting a sxs? When


----------



## walker

Who said anything about that slacker


----------



## bruteforce8989

Lol was just guessing


----------



## brutelaws29.5

im jellous i want a sxs lmao


----------



## walker

^^^^ I want the bubble bee. Too. Lol


----------



## brutemike

Haha I know hes a dirty guy hahaha.


----------



## Polaris425

RZR 800 


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## walker

Little sample


----------



## speedman

Nice hope he gets what he wants!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Lt duals and sitin on 31s!!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## walker

^^ I think it's a dragon fire exhaust.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

haha lte is on the outside of frame lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Well here it is.... 2009 RZR-S (silver).....thanks to Walker for helping me locate it.
Dragon fire dual exhaust with the dragon fire programmer (which I will swap out for a Power Commander eventually), Kicker speakers and cheapo Dual amp, dash mounted IPOD hook up with seperate volume control, canvass top (will get hard top later, this looks nice and works fine for now), added rear roll cage and after market shoulder harness seat belts from Super ATV, aftermarket carbon fiber hood with duel scoops, FOX shocks....no lift (wanting to add probably a RokTech lift soon), 31" skinny Laws on 14 inch MSA Nuke rims

The bike has a fresh rebuild on the diffs, trans, and motor by Scott from Planet ATV in Louisianna.....I recieved all receipts and a warranty on all work done and currently has 8 miles on all the new parts (milage and hours were recorded by the shop at time of rebuild). I figured for a warranty and basically a new machine I couldn't go wrong and I can break it in how I like.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice machine you got there.


----------



## filthyredneck

Thank you sir


----------



## jctgumby

Congrats Filthy. Looks awesome


----------



## bruteforce8989

And I was right lol


----------



## J2!

Great looking bike !! Sure does look like it has a small lift, I guess those Fox shocks are making it sit up higher. It looks WIDE too, does it have wheel spacers on it ??


----------



## Whitetail

Looks good bro, I bet tiff loves her early christmas present.


----------



## Big D

Oh I can just imagine the pictures that will follow.
Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## walker

Wait till he posts up pics of him in his mankini on the hood of that thing . Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

^Dont tempt me.....you know I'll txt the X-rated ones straight to your phone bwahahaha!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Hahaha


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Nice bike man....


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> ^Dont tempt me.....you know I'll txt the X-rated ones straight to your phone bwahahaha!


Go ahead . I need a good laugh today


----------



## NMKawierider

Gett'n a nice collection of equipment there filthy


----------



## Polaris425

very nice!


----------



## wmredneck

Man that thing looks good. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck

nmkawierider said:


> Gett'n a nice collection of equipment there filthy


Lol, neighbors probably think I'm running a dealership. It actually doesn't look so bad only having 2 bikes and a SXS.....it looked like I had a ton of stuff when I still had 2 brutes and 2 canams lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck

...lol I just got a pic txt'd to me, wanting to know wth I was doing yesterday? .....evidence  (this is when I was working on riveting in the diamond plate wheel well covers I made to hide some old snorkel holes).....you can see what remains of an old donor toolbox behind me, it's helped complete alot of projects, but I about have it all used up after yesterday.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain

Nice rig congrats


----------



## Mudder02

Nice Rig Filthy!


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> Wait till he posts up pics of him in his mankini on the hood of that thing . Lol


 
I'll be watching :naughty:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nice ride justin! one day i will have my sxs hopefully sometime soon


----------



## RYAN.

Nice ride! I may be getting a divorce soon may have my mud pro sold and got my eyes on a 2011 rzr s


----------



## filthyredneck

^I wish I could've gotten a 10'+ model so that it would've had the H.O. motor, but I just couldn't pass up the one I got. This one has helped me get back into "workin' on it mood" again though lol.....cause lately I havn't wanted to work on anything. I guess its just new toy syndrom. It was bought to be my chick's ride, but she already told me I might as well just call it mine cause she can already tell thats what its gonna be lol. She said she'd rather ride in the passenger seat than drive anyways....suits me :bigok:


----------



## Big D

^^ Oh we all say that until the first time we're in control. She's going to want to drive it...just wait. :biggrin:


----------



## JPs300

Nice ride man! - Would like an rzr myself but would have to figure out stuffing a rotax in there........lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Big D said:


> ^^ Oh we all say that until the first time we're in control. She's going to want to drive it...just wait. :biggrin:


Nah D you really would just have to meet her to know how she is....she's had 2 quads all of her own so far (and I dont mean baby bikes either) and she would rather sit at camp while the rest of us ride. I think she likes to be able to call it hers to show off, but when it comes right down to it I don't honestly think shes really all that crazy about anything other than trail riding....which conflicts with the idea that I pretty much ride over the seat deep every chance possible. Shes already driven the rzr 3 times near the house and still says she'd rather be a passenger....even told my lil brother (22yrs old this month) that since his honda is broke down that he could be her designated driver when I'm riding the renegade lol.



JPs300 said:


> Nice ride man! - Would like an rzr myself but would have to figure out stuffing a rotax in there........lol.


 Rotax in a rzr.....when would you like to start on this project sir? :flames:
I definitely think that'd be the ultimate machine.


----------



## walker

you ever sleep late clown !!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

^Oh great, your awake?! Guess I'm goin to take a nap now lmao! On my off days I get up a little after 6 to get the kiddo ready to start her day, then its back to lounging around the house....nobody here but me and the pooch.


----------



## Big D

filthyredneck said:


> Nah D you really would just have to meet her to know how she is....she's had 2 quads all of her own so far (and I dont mean baby bikes either) and she would rather sit at camp while the rest of us ride. I think she likes to be able to call it hers to show off, but when it comes right down to it I don't honestly think shes really all that crazy about anything other than trail riding....which conflicts with the idea that I pretty much ride over the seat deep every chance possible. Shes already driven the rzr 3 times near the house and still says she'd rather be a passenger....even told my lil brother (22yrs old this month) that since his honda is broke down that he could be her designated driver when I'm riding the renegade lol.


Well at least she's willing to go for a ride as a passenger sometimes. Some guys can't get their better half to even do that.

I'm not fond of trail riding. I guess I've been on too many rides that make me uncomfortable (steep hills, off camber, loose rock, etc). Mud pits..you get stuck, you get pulled out, you try again


----------



## filthyredneck

^I guess I agree.


----------



## sloboy

JPs300 said:


> Nice ride man! - Would like an rzr myself but would have to figure out stuffing a rotax in there........lol.


 
Nice ride Filthy!!! I've had that on my mind for the rhino,,just waitn to lay eyes on the maverick (101 hp better be beefy).


----------



## JPs300

filthyredneck said:


> Rotax in a rzr.....when would you like to start on this project sir? :flames:
> I definitely think that'd be the ultimate machine.


I haven't been up close with an rzr to see how/if it would fit. It is definitely on the table as becoming the wife's new ride, but I'm not a fan of polaris power/drivetrain and electronics to have one otherwise. 



sloboy said:


> Nice ride Filthy!!! I've had that on my mind for the rhino,,just waitn to lay eyes on the maverick (101 hp better be beefy).


I'm either looking for a rhino or rzr with a broke motor, or might just spring for a Maverick IF they offer power steering & the QE diff when the time comes.


----------

